# the rat who would be king



## runt (Jan 13, 2008)

hi !

Here's the deal.  I've always been a skinny runt.  I used to play basketball for about 12 hours a day, but have done sweet fuck all for the last 4 years. 30's will be creeping up on me soon so I want to get in fantastic right shape now! 

*GOAL:* body like Pitt in fight club, a little more muscle mass on chest.

I started a new diet today roughly consisting of:

60-70% lean protein
20-30% fibre, 
10% fat (the healthy kind)  

My goal right now is to load up on protein, try to build mass with gaining as little fat as possible.  I really need to focus on my my back/legs the most, with a fair amount of work on my shoulders and chest.  I plan on doing stomach almost daily, but kind of light, with cardio (interval training) every second day.  Gym 6 days a week, 1 day rest.

This is the first time I've ever been on a good diet, and really dedicated myself to training, so I'm interested to see what I can accomplish.  Hopefully this journal inspires me to keep it up.  Maybe it will even inspire others 

Take care.


Pictures taken this morning.  Will try to update often.  Any advice welcomed.


----------



## runt (Jan 13, 2008)

Height:  6'-03/4"
Weight: 175 lbs

January 13th

Breakfast:  (10 am)  (slept in)

2 egg whites
1 cup oatmeal (measured dry)
3 strawberries
1/2 cup skim milk
1 teaspoon of flax seed oil.

Meal #2  (1 pm)

120 grams of tuna
2 slices of 12 grain toast
3 slices of a tomato
(soon to have 35 grams of whey protien, to consume before,during,after workout.)


----------



## runt (Jan 13, 2008)

*** Please give me advice on my diet

** Thought I'd be able to edit my posts all day, sorry about that, from now on I          will just post everything at the end of the day.

Sunday, January 13* (starting light, lots of reps, minimal downtime between sets.)

*Workout:*

_DB Chest Press_  (50 lb DB's)
x12
x12
x12
x12
_DB Incline Press_ (40 lb DB's)
x12
x12
x12
x12
_Peck Deck_ (75 lbs)
x15
x15
x15
_Machine Chest Press_ (150 lbs)
x10
x10
x10
_Assisted Pull up close grip_ (80lbs)
x12
x12
x12
_Assisted pull up Wide grip_ (70 lbs)
x12
x12
x12
_Seat Row_ (75 lbs)
x12
x12
x12
_Rear Deltoid_ (peck deck, 25 lbs)
x15
x15
x15
_Leg raises_ (Body weight)
x15
x15
x15
_Arnold press_ (30 lbs)
x12
x12
x12
_Lateral raise_ (10 lbs)
x12
x12
x12
_Front raise_ (8 lbs)
x12
x12
x12
_Dips_ (body weight)
x10
x10
x10
_Crunches_ (body weight)
x20
x20
x20
_Body Squat_ (body weight)
x20
x20
x20
_Lunges _(body weight) NOTE: Both legs, so 120 in total.
x20
x20
x20

*DIET:*

_Breakfast:_ (10 am) (slept in)

2 egg whites
1 cup oatmeal (measured dry)
3 strawberries
1/2 cup skim milk
1 teaspoon of flax seed oil.

_Meal #2_ (1 pm)

120 grams of tuna
2 slices of 12 grain toast
3 slices of a tomato
(soon to have 35 grams of whey protien, to consume before,during,after workout.)
4g creatine.

***AT GYM***

_Meal #3_ (4:30 pm)
120g crab meat
1 serving broccoli
1 serving cauliflower
398ml brown beans
4g creatine

_meal#4 _(7:15 pm)
1/2 cup dry cottage cheese
1 serving strawberries

_meal #5 _(10:00 pm)
35g of whey protein
1 cup skim milk

I also drink about 4 litres of water per day.


----------



## runt (Jan 15, 2008)

*Monday, January 14 *(Busy day, kept it light, 20 minutes of intervals)

*Workout:*

DB Incline Press (45 lb DB's)
x12
x12
x12
x12
Peck Deck (75 lbs)
x15
x15
x15
Machine Chest Press (150 lbs)
x10
x10
x10
Assisted Pull up close grip (80lbs)
x12
x12
x12
Assisted pull up Wide grip (70 lbs)
x12
x12
x12
Seat Row (75 lbs)
x12
x12
x12
Rear Deltoid (peck deck, 25 lbs)
x15
x15
x15
Leg raises (Body weight)
x15
x15
x15
Lateral raise (10 lbs)
x12
x12
x12
Front raise (8 lbs)
x12
x12
x12
Dips (body weight)
x10
x10
x10
Crunches (body weight)
x20
x20
x20

Cardio: 20 minutes of intervals.

*Diet:* 

Was a pretty hectic day so I didn't really keep track.  Breakfast started the same as Sunday. Meals were a little different, but all healthy.  Following the 65-70%,30%,5-10%.


----------

